# Do I have to turn over my moss balls?



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

HI there,

I was wondering if I had to turn over my moss balls so the bottom gets some light? Thanks!


Laura


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

hmm, good question never thought about that!! I have one it just sit at the corner of the tank...it seems to be doing fine. It does get a bit of sun / 5% from the window shade...they're low light plants anyway though? I won't worry if its doing well...


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

couldn't hurt could it?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

You should turn them over regularly so that the bottoms get light, but also so that the moss balls keep their round shape.


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

Haven't you heard that a "rolling moss ball gathers no stone" or something like that?? Sorry, couldn't resist that one!!


----------

